# The Training of Zephyr Blog



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I have started this blog about my 3 month old colt and his training and life as it progresses. It will feature significant events in his life as well as the not so significant. We have just began to halter train him and that is where the blog starts.
I will be constantly updating the blog so please feel free to keep checking back or become a follower.
Also feel free to post here about the blog if you want to ask any questions etc.

The Life of Zephyr


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Blog has been updated with pics etc.


----------

